

Bering Strait crossing (hypothetical Alaska-Russia bridge/tunnel) - randomwalker
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bering_Strait_crossing

======
yesbabyyes
This was news to me. Imagine that world! From the article:

Tsar Nicholas II approved a planned tunnel in 1905. Its cost was estimated at
$65,000,000, and $300M including all the railroads. These hopes were dashed
with the outbreak of World War I and the Russian Revolution.

